# How Positive About 2016 Are You In General?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is nothing more than one's own personal view about 2016 in general, whether about one's own situation and or the world/society in general. Please elaborate if you can.

How positive are you about the new year, 2016? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm somewhat positive. I have a couple of things I think I can achieve. But even if I don't successuly do so, at least I will have put in a good effort I hope.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Totally positive. After seven days of it, I believe it really is here


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I am always optimistic so I think this book is likely wrong 

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6452749-bright-sided


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm positive that the world will survive me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2016)

For me, 1 January 2016 was, in many ways, much like 31 December 2015, though I travelled abroad (a first at New Year), going to bed early on 31st so I could rise and travel for 3 hours to catch a 7am flight to Amsterdam!

Since then, the days have proceeded much like their predecessors! I'm not an advocate for the significance of new year.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

The fact that this exists means that I'm positive that this year will be an amazing one.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

As long as I can remember, 2016 has always been my favorite number. I think this year will be amazing for all of us!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> As long as I can remember, 2016 has always been my favorite number. I think this year will be amazing for all of us!!


I second this whole hearted :cheers:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a born pessimist so I'm always pleasantly surprised when something good happens.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Health insurance premiums up 25%, wages up 0% Yeah! I'm so freakin' positive right now, I'm positively negative!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

In 2016 the gap between the super rich and everyone else will continue to grow.
US and Israel (with European compliance) will continue to stir up the Middle East.
The globe will get hotter.
EC will continue their attempt to expand into the former Soviet Empire.
The populations of the western world will continue to shrug as the wealth and security that has been built up over generations is dismantled in front of their eyes.

On a personal level, I'm really looking forward to 2016 as being my happiest year so far!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Optimism with an undercurrent of nervousness, potentially to enhance or detract or do both at different times.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Wood said:


> In 2016 the gap between the super rich and everyone else will continue to grow.
> US and Israel (with European compliance) will continue to stir up the Middle East.
> The globe will get hotter.
> EC will continue their attempt to expand into the former Soviet Empire.
> ...


Something like this.

My attitude fluctuates between the brightest optimism and the grimmest, darkest pessimism, sometimes within a single day.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Hard to see how this isn't going to be a political thread.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

There is a very small but non-zero chance that my country will elect a fascist president...should be exciting!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel tentatively positive. Even though 2015 was another difficult year, it did include a number of lucky breaks that I wasn't expecting (perhaps the force was with me), and I feel like my life is better than it was before. So given that 2015 included/ concluded with a lot of gains, 2016 seems to at least have a promising foundation. I'll definitely take it.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> There is a very small but non-zero chance that my country will elect a fascist president...should be exciting!


Doesn't it already have one?


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> There is a very small but non-zero chance that my country will elect a fascist president...should be exciting!


Good luck...It already happened here.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

isorhythm said:


> There is a very small but non-zero chance that my country will elect a fascist president...should be exciting!


You mean the orange headed igoramus? His ugly business suits are made in China. He's a hypocrite.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I look forward to each new year because I have lots to live for and appreciate. I am very happily married, we have three sons (two of which are getting married this year), an almost paid off house, a church job as an organist that I absolutely love, two cars, two cats and a government pension.

All the good outweighs all the bad stuff happening around me. I have everything to live for. 

Kh


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Although there's a lot of bad stuff going on the in world, I'm very positive about the new year. I always anticipate the best while being ready for something less.


----------

